# Almost 35 tons of catfish recalled for lack of Import Inspection



## daveomak.fs (May 30, 2019)

*Almost 35 tons of catfish recalled for lack of Import Inspection*
By Kelsey M. Mackin on May 30, 2019


J Deluca Fish Company Inc., doing business as Nautilus Seafood, is the second California based seafood importer this week to recall thousands of pounds of Siluriformes, also known as catfish, that was not presented for import re-inspection into the United States, according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS).

According to the recall notice, the recalled 69,590 pounds of Nautilus brand catfish was produced at a Vietnamese establishment that was not eligible to export Siluriformes to the United States. The frozen Siluriformes products, specifically yellow walking fish, were distributed to retail locations nationwide. The recall notice says the fish products were imported from Vietnam to the United States on various dates from August 2018 to January 2019.

The problem was discovered on May 22 during routine FSIS surveillance activities of imported products.

“FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’ freezers or refrigerators or both,” according to the recall notice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 “Consumers who have purchased these products are urged not to consume them. These products should be thrown away or returned to the place of purchase.”

As of the posting of the recall, the FSIS reported there had been no confirmed adverse reactions in relation to eating the affected fish. The recall notice recommends that anyone who has eaten any of the fish contact a medical professional.

Consumers and retailers can view photos of the recalled product here, and use the following information to help determine whether they have any of the recalled catfish on hand:


Varying weights of packages containing 2 pieces of “HEADLESS-CLEANED YELLOW WALKING FISH” “Clarias Macrocepphalus” “CA TRE VANG LAM SACH – CAT DAU” “FARM RAISED”; and
Varying weights of packages containing 2 pieces of “WHOLE YELLOW WALKING FISH” “Clarias Macrocepphalus” “CA TRE VANG NGUYEN CON” “FARM RAISED”.
The FSIS routinely conducts recall effectiveness checks to verify recalling firms notify their customers of the recall and that steps are taken to make certain that the product is no longer available to consumers. When available, the retail distribution list(s) will be posted on the FSIS website at www.fsis.usda.gov/recalls.

Consumers with questions about the recall can contact Wayne Berman, Manager of J Deluca Fish Company Inc., at: 310-901-4596, according to the recall notice.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, **click here**.)*


----------

